
The Investor Who Bought TrumpPence2016.com in April for $10 - mimbs
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/07/trump-pence-domain/491705/?single_page=true
======
jacobtr
I'd love to see a story about someone who has made a living off domain names
over a long period of time. Any examples?

------
gmarx
cybersquatting angers me. This crap is wrong and the article is focusing on
what a clever prognosticator he is. No, he is a scumbag

